# drop away rest for the finger shooter



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

drop away rest for the finger shooter can it be used ? I have a bow that was setup with a good tko drop away rest, and a release. I would like to now shoot the bow with fingers and a tab. Do I have to change to a rest that has a side pressure point or a WB rest....


----------



## Lil Wag (Nov 17, 2005)

If you want a dropaway I would go with the Trophy Ridge Dropzone Freestyle. It is designed for finger shooters with the specially designed launcher to give side pressure to the arrow. Some people can use a whiskerbiscuit with fingers and some cant. To get good consistent arrow flight your release has to be nearly flawless. The arrow tends to push right and you will get horrible fletch contact on the outer ring of the biscuit. I have a Ripcord and will stick it on a bow today if I get a chance and see what happens and let you know if it would work.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*drop away*

yes each persons set up is different. I know 2 guys using nap 2000 drop away with fingers with great sucess. I am leaning towards dz freestyle. I asked in general archery how everyone liked thiers this yr so far.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I shot my Drop zone yesterday with fingers as I was setting it up. arrow strike is 6-8 left at 20 yds and dead on with a release. so if my release fails or I drop it then i just have to remember to aim center facing left and point of shoulder facing right. good info to know


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I shot my Drop zone yesterday with fingers as I was setting it up. arrow strike is 6-8 left at 20 yds and dead on with a release. so if my release fails or I drop it then i just have to remember to aim center facing left and point of shoulder facing right. good info to know

My back up bow has a Hunter Supreme rest with the arm and plunger, I had that tuned to shoot fingers or release.


----------



## Lil Wag (Nov 17, 2005)

well I put it on and it does work pretty well. Same point of impact as my release most of the time. Every now and then I would throw one about 6" right. I figure the rest needs to stay up a little longer than what I have it set up at. My fingers hurt! Im going back to the release. You finger guys are too tough for me.


----------



## mnshunter (Dec 18, 2005)

*mnshunter*

I shoot a Mathews Ovation with fingers, picked due to long axle to axle length. I had observed on television "Team Fitzgerald" using and encouraging the use of "QAD Ultra-Rest", a drop away rest that fully captures the arrow. I purchased the rest and it worked fine after tuning. The tuning though I have found can vary with different arrows, shaft size, and spine. After much use using feather fletching, the feathers would show where any contact was being made. Well to make a long story short, I have trimmed the plastic on the rest to allow total clearance of the lowest feather and the sides as well. Be careful though, the right side needs at least a 1/4 inch wall. Another thing when I shoot I am careful when I first grab the string to not be touching the arrow, otherwise my arrows will pull to the right. To conclude I can now shoot an arrow with no fletching well, and my hunting arrows now are doing speeds of 285 fps.


----------

